# Custom 55g Canopy



## soccerdude3131 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey guys so this is my attempt at building a canopy. I've got a 55 gallon tank with low/medium light plants in it so I'm hoping that the two 40 watt bulbs I have in this hood are sufficient. However, if I do decide that I need more light I have left enough space to install a second set of bulbs. I'm going to have the variable speed fans and daylight bulbs on one timer and the moon lights running on a separate timer. My total bill for all wood, stain, fans, leds, bulbs, etc, etc was close to $200. The bulbs alone were $50 so all in all I'm pretty happy with my total. Oh yeah and the hardest part of this whole project was the only power tools I had were a drill, sander, and circular saw! Love to hear some feedback.


----------



## soccerdude3131 (Jan 18, 2010)

More photos...


----------



## killacross (Apr 29, 2010)

wow! why so expensive? either way...me likey!

only thing...you didnt show it in action on your tank


----------



## Aquaticz (May 22, 2009)

expensive = cost of materials
Looks like pine was used ( quite soft) some of it is actually finger jointed. The hinge is all brass $$$. Wonder how he did the korbels with tools listed - maybe a purchased item.

Make sure this is sealed very well to avoid moisture problems.


----------



## SAplantNerd (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow, that's a nice build. Realy like those night lights you have there.


----------



## soccerdude3131 (Jan 18, 2010)

Yeah the wood is a little nicer pine, also the lid was pretty pricey to get that length and width. Yeah the korbels were a little bit of a cheat they were cheap and obviously i don't really have the right tools to do those myself. The moonlights were really something I wanted to incorporate into this build because I have a few catfish that really get active at night. I'm a college kid at home for the summer so I'll post some photos of it in action/on the tank in a week or two when I get back to my house.


----------



## psusaxman2000 (Dec 22, 2009)

I do some furniture building my self and that looks like a monster of a canopy. In terms of dimensions and then the 2x4 backing I'm sure that's not light (no pun intended). 

Looks good and would love to see it on the tank in action.


----------



## TetraGuy72 (Dec 12, 2009)

Looks good. I have that same shop light in my DIY canopy on my 55g.


----------



## soccerdude3131 (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey guys sorry it took so long here are a couple of pics of the canopy in action. They aren't the best photos in the world especially the night lights, they look better in person. I think I'll probably at more LEDs at a later date.


----------

